# what size adapters for sawblades



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

looking ot get a set of 9.5 all around and i need ot kno if anyone can help me on what size adapters to use ?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: what size adapters for sawblades (iBeast)*

what is their offset?
You do know that you are going to poke in the front, right?


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what size adapters for sawblades (JDriver1.8t)*

yea i heard there is no way to like get smaller adapters in the front so they dont 
?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: what size adapters for sawblades (iBeast)*

They are too wide to not poke in the front.
What width are they? We need width and offset in order to give adapter measurements.


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what size adapters for sawblades (JDriver1.8t)*

the fronts say 17.2 x8.5x56
and the rears say 17.2x9.5x56


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: what size adapters for sawblades (iBeast)*

25mm adapter fronts for flush
20mm adapters in the rear for flush to mild poke. Thicker adapters for more poke.


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what size adapters for sawblades (JDriver1.8t)*

where did you get these numbers jsut asking haha not saying your wronge jsut would liek to kno


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: what size adapters for sawblades (iBeast)*

lots of experience http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

8.5 et30 is flush on a stock or slight drop, and slightly inset on slammed for the fronts.
8.5et20 is always near flush on the rear. Then using an offset calculator, or known conversions, you can calculate where the new wheel widths would fit with a given offset.


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what size adapters for sawblades (JDriver1.8t)*

ooo nice nice hahaha


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what size adapters for sawblades (iBeast)*

now ive heard you need ot get bigger adapters for sawblades but you know what your tallkng about so ima go with your numbers


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: what size adapters for sawblades (iBeast)*

You can google "wheel offset calculator" and put the numbers in I gave your for your 'stock' and then ending specs for your new wheels and see where they are going to sit in relation to your fender.
You can do a search in the MK4 forum for sawblades and you will get a lot of results. Most of the threads have the specs in them as well.
I hate stretch and poke, so what I recommend is for normal and proper fitment, it isn't what gets attention though.
Your wheels are 8.5'' et56 in the front and 9.5'' et56 in the rear.
When you add the adapter width, it lowers the offset number. 
8.5'' et 56 + 35mm adapter = final (effective) et 31mm. This will be flush in the front, to slight tuck when slammed.
9.5" et56 + 20mm adapter = final et36. This will be flush in the rear, or close to it.


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 9:54 PM 1-20-2010_


----------



## dirtylowslo (Jul 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

but will that clear suspension components?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dirtylowslo)*

yep


----------



## th31nfamous (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: what size adapters for sawblades (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_You can google "wheel offset calculator" and put the numbers in I gave your for your 'stock' and then ending specs for your new wheels and see where they are going to sit in relation to your fender.
You can do a search in the MK4 forum for sawblades and you will get a lot of results. Most of the threads have the specs in them as well.
I hate stretch and poke, so what I recommend is for normal and proper fitment, it isn't what gets attention though.
Your wheels are 8.5'' et56 in the front and 9.5'' et56 in the rear.
When you add the adapter width, it lowers the offset number. 
8.5'' et 56 + 35mm adapter = final (effective) et 31mm. This will be flush in the front, to slight tuck when slammed.
9.5" et56 + 20mm adapter = final et36. This will be flush in the rear, or close to it.

_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 9:54 PM 1-20-2010_


56 - 35 = 21


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: what size adapters for sawblades (th31nfamous)*

haha, never said I could add right.....
well, then they will poke a little if you/he/they go with that. a 25mm adapter should have been what was there.


----------



## Murphyman20thGTI (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: what size adapters for sawblades (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_You can google "wheel offset calculator" and put the numbers in I gave your for your 'stock' and then ending specs for your new wheels and see where they are going to sit in relation to your fender.
You can do a search in the MK4 forum for sawblades and you will get a lot of results. Most of the threads have the specs in them as well.
I hate stretch and poke, so what I recommend is for normal and proper fitment, it isn't what gets attention though.
Your wheels are 8.5'' et56 in the front and 9.5'' et56 in the rear.
When you add the adapter width, it lowers the offset number. 
8.5'' et 56 + 35mm adapter = final (effective) et 31mm. This will be flush in the front, to slight tuck when slammed.
9.5" et56 + 20mm adapter = final et36. This will be flush in the rear, or close to it.


Ok i am doing the same thing i have NONE staggered set of sawblades 9.5 all way around with 56 offset.
I bought 1 adapter at 25mm to see how it sits before i order the rest I can return it also if not what i need so im not worried about that,
So my question is so i run 20mm all way around since all 9.5 wide rims? or should i use different size? any help would be great thanks guys, and for you who have sawblades 17/9.5 what tires Size and Brand are you running


----------



## Sreter (Jan 23, 2010)

i'm trying to figure this out as well... i was told to run 35mm adapters all around with 9.5s all around. Those will poke just a slight bit in the front and poke a little more in the rear... supposedly gives a really nice fitment. and the 35mm in the front will clear suspension

anyone can correct me if i'm wrong though. I'm looking around the forums to make sure this is right


----------



## Stephen1991 (Dec 31, 2011)

bumpin this up as well, i have the 9.5 all around and im wondering what to use in the front. im pretty set for the rears, probably going to use 35mm or 38mm for the rears but i dont want much poke in the front, maybe just a tad past flush


----------



## mywolf92 (May 13, 2010)

Stephen1991 said:


> bumpin this up as well, i have the 9.5 all around and im wondering what to use in the front. im pretty set for the rears, probably going to use 35mm or 38mm for the rears but i dont want much poke in the front, maybe just a tad past flush


Bump, I'm in the same boat. I'd post in the sawblades thread but its locked
Any help is appreciated :beer:


----------



## RR17D2 (Sep 27, 2012)

*Need bolts for 25mm adapters*

I got some sawblades wheels and some adapters 25mm all around but I need bolts for the adapters. Where can I get some? I tried using the oem wheels lug nuts for the adapters but they were a little big. Also, i have coilovers on my car; is 25mm adapters good for these wheels? The wheels are really wide. I just want them to fit nicely without problems in the future. lol Need help!!!!! Really want these wheels on my mk4 golf. Thanks for the help guys.

I tired ecs tunning, but Im not too sure. 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--2.0/Wheels/Adapters/Lug_Bolts/ES1773/


----------



## RR17D2 (Sep 27, 2012)

*adapters for et56 sawblades*

the sawblades i have are 17.2x9.5 et 56 all around. I drive a mk4 golf 4 door do I need 33mm adapters at least to get clearance from my coils? the tires i have on them are 205/40 too stretched. thats how I bought them. Also, do i need a custom hub centric for my hub to the sawblades? Appreciate your help man.


----------



## NickkCantuu (Aug 14, 2011)

From what I read back before I got mine I believe that the smallest adapter without hitting the coil is a 28mm and that's even pushing it


----------



## tubbz (Nov 22, 2011)

i have some 17x9.5's all around nd i read the locked saw blade forums n everybody that posted said that to clear the strut in the front you'd have to run 38mm or 1.5" thick adapters. for the rear i believe they said 33mm or a 1.3" thick adapter. i just purchased 1.5" adapters all around because i was having the same problems on choosing adapters. i rather clear the front strut then keep hitting the strut and damage the wheel. a little poke is better then damaging the strut or any other suspension component


----------

